# big audio dynamite



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

founded by don letts and former clash axeman and vocalist mick jones B.A.D was a favourate band of mine in the mid 80's 90's and i think they had 3 or 4 different line ups and a brief reunion in 2009 i think,is there any other fans and what was your fav track looking through you tube i found a fantastic video of one of there finest tracks :thumb:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes love this song, and what a fantastic live performance. Mick Jones old band 'The Clash' vowed never to appear on Top of the pops, this is his first ever appearance on there with B.A.D performing the same song


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

I like the extended version of Medicine Show


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Just had them on in the car today!! I got into them as a lad I work with has them on from time to time.

I've got the albums "This Is Big Audio Dynamite" and "The Globe" on my ipod.

E=mc2 or Medicine Show are my favorite tracks of what I have heard of them, but only have 2 albums.

The lad I borrowed the albums off to rip to itunes had 5 or 6 albums in 1 case he got from HMV for £20.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Mick Jones also loved a right good laugh have a look at this


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

great videos guys and great memories :thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

medicine show...one of my ALL time top 10..:argie:
that track and also that album NEVER fail to cheer me up and put a smile on my face.. fav dog walking tunes along with some clash stuff-white man in hammersmith palais, bankrobber ,stay free etc
:thumb:
rgds stu


----------

